# Possible Parasites?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I have my Emerald Swift and my Leopard Gecko in the same cage for my little study of Natural Boundries and Adaptation. I just saw little worm/centipied looking things in my tank. They had the body of worms but walked like centipieds. What the hell are these?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I think i know what you mean. I have a leopard gecko and sometimes I get little black beetles in ith the boxes of crickets i order. The centipede worm thing are the lavae of the beetles. Also i think cricket larvae look like that too, but i''m not sure.
Anyway they won't harm your gecko atall and do a great job of cleaning the tank. My tank is almost totally self cleaning, i just scoop out the poop corner and replace some of the calci-sand.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Wolf. They dind't look like parasites just wanted to check.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Pudd, can you get a picture...your discription is a little difficult to grasp.
Wolf, hatchling crickets, look like crickets......

Also placing leopard geckos with emerald swifts, VERY bad idea. Two VERY different lizards from two opposite sides of the globe from COMPLETELY different habitats....plus the chance that the Emerald swifts are w/c is 90% making parasites and transference a very real possibility.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

In your other thread about the terrarium set-up; you mentioned adding wood, branches, and wood chips. Where did you get these?

The reason I ask is decomposing wood can sometimes hold a surprising amount of small creatures that will eventually leave the wood.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I do not have this set up yet. I am just letting them interact a little. I am buying the permanent decor, substrate, and other things this saturday. This will work everyone. Trust me. This is a fail proof plan. I have so much thought and preperation put into my new inclosure that I know it will work. There has been no agression in there interactions yet.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Here are the best I could get. They are small as hell.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

One more. There are so hard to get a picture of.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i get those in when i order a bunch of crickets. just get them out and you will be fine


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

You don't understand. There are so many of them. They borrow into the snad and get in there good. Well all of the substrate is being thrown away when I get the new stuff in on saturday. I hope there harmless.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you might want to get rid of it now. they will be fine w/ no substrate. if you want just use paper towels


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I will. I don't know why they are in there though. Are they possible cricket larva?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nope not cricket larvae


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

no one know if theyre used for feeders ?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Sowbugs/pillbugs? If you just brought the wood in from outside, there is a very good chance you brought some other stuff with it like *Bullsnake* said. I have no idea if they could be harmful to the lizards (I assume direct attack is unlikely, could they be poisonous if ingested?).

-PK


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Pudd, can you get a picture...your discription is a little difficult to grasp.
> Wolf, hatchling crickets, look like crickets......
> 
> Also placing leopard geckos with emerald swifts, VERY bad idea. Two VERY different lizards from two opposite sides of the globe from COMPLETELY different habitats....plus the chance that the Emerald swifts are w/c is 90% making parasites and transference a very real possibility.


 AGREED! What you are doing is a bad idea.............period.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

cricket dont have larvae their born as crickets.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have about 100 or so of those little guys in my old cricket tub. but sorry i have no idea what they are


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

picture is too fuzzy but it looks like a black mealworm


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i found a couple of those in my box turtle tank


----------

